# APA Mamba M7 review



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweet bow....it has some very interesting addon's built into the bow. A broadhead sharpener and wrench!?! That's crazy


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah they have really made it friendly for all archerys. You can even sharpen your knife on it. Great all around hunting bow!


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

Picked a APA M7 this year and have no regrets


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

APA does make a really nice bow


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

Owned an APA Viper for about a year, very nice bow.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I really Liked my 09 Viper.


----------

